#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  AS/NZS Standards: for Civil & Structural

## Mr Welder

_AS/NZS 1170.0:2002 Structural design actions (Including Amendment Nos. 1, 2 and 4)_ 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AS/NZS Standards: for Civil & Structural

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS/NZS 1170.1 Supp 1:2002 Structural design actionsPermanent,imposed and other actionsCommentary
(Supplement to AS/NZS 1170.1:2002)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_AS/NZS 1170.2:2002 Structural design actions Part 2: Wind actions_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_
AS/NZS 1170.2 Supplement 1:2002 Structural design actionsWind actionsCommentary
(Supplement to AS/NZS 1170.2:2002)_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*
AS/NZS 1554.1:2000 Structural steel welding Part 1: Welding of steel structures*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 4100 Supplement 11999 Steel structuresCommentary (Supplement to AS 41001998)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*
AS 41001998 Steel structures*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS/NZS 4671:2001 (Incorporating Amendment No. 1) Steel reinforcing materials*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_
AS ISO 138222005 Basis for design of structuresAssessment of existing structures (ISO 13822:2001, MOD)_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 1289.02000 Method of testing soils for engineering purposes Part 0: General requirements and list of methods*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*
AS 17261993 Geotechnical site investigations*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 2758.11998 Aggregates and rock for engineering purposes Part 1: Concrete aggregates*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_


AS 3600 Supplement 11994 Concrete structuresCommentary (Supplement to AS 36001994)_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AS/NZS Standards: for Civil & Structural

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 36002001 (Incorporating Amendment No. 1) Concrete structures*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 46782002 (Incorporating Amendment No. 1) Earth-retaining structures*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*
AS 5100.32004 AP-G15.3/04 Bridge design Part 3: Foundations and soil-supporting structures*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*AS 2159 Supplement 11996  PilingDesign and installationGuidelines (Supplement to AS 21591995)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nizami

Dear all 
i need this standard AS/NZS 1170.2 Supplement 1:2002 Structural design actionsWind actionsCommentary
(Supplement to AS/NZS 1170.2:2002) and above link is not working 
kindly upload new link 

Best regards.
Mohammed zubair nizami
nizami777@gmail.com

----------


## Princesza

Does anyone have a copy of AS1554.1 2014?

Appreciate it very much if you can share it here. Thanks in advance

----------

